# Poa T?



## vmanners123 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm trying to help my brother in-law out with a grassy weed he has in his front yard. He thinks it's bentgrass. I think it's Poa T. I'm wondering what the group here thinks? See photos below.

Thank you!
Vince


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I can't see the photos, they look like Do Not Enter symbols to me.


----------



## vmanners123 (Apr 17, 2020)

Let me try again.


----------

